
Influx alternatives for sub 100G data? - ramanathanrv
Influx HA cluster pricing is very expensive for our data size, which is sub 100G data. For a 3 node cluster, influx is charging $18,000 per annum.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;influxdata.com&#x2F;pricing&#x2F;#product_subscriptions<p>We really like influx and heavily use the dimensioning feature in the TSD. Are there any influx like alternatives that are cheaper? I am willing to allocate $3,000 - $5,000 dollars (per annum) for this.
======
omn1
First question: Do you really need a cluster? We were running InfluxDB with a
lot more data and ran on a single node. A single machine is surprisingly
scalable.

If you are positive that you need a cluster, here are my suggestions: *
Recently Elasticsearch has become a lot better at time series data, so it
might be worth a try. * My second bet would be Cassandra. Look at these slides
for more info: [http://de.slideshare.net/patrickmcfadin/time-series-with-
apa...](http://de.slideshare.net/patrickmcfadin/time-series-with-apache-
cassandra-long-version) Not sure if this is supported by Grafana, though. *
Another one would be Prometheus which also works with Grafana. Personally I'm
not a big fan of its query language. Also clustering support is pretty limited
there (and mostly needs to be handled by the client).

~~~
ramanathanrv
High availability is the main requirement. Since we are running our hosts in
AWS, we are sure that the host(s) running influx would go down certainly few
times a year.

Will look more into Cassandra. Since it scales really well, it could well be
worth investing time and money.

